# Grocery store oats for horses?



## BarrelRace4Life (Aug 15, 2010)

I was going to buy some oats for my horse, more just as a snack for after a ride every once in a while, but I'm wondering if you can buy oats from the grocery store and still feed them to your horse? Is there anything about them that wouldn't be good for them? Or should I just buy some from a store that sells horse feed? Just wondering if there's any difference and if it's actually ok to!


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Mudpie likes plain quaker oats. It's not something you can feed for a regular feeding, but he does munch on those as a snack once in a while


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I feed the natural plainQuaker oats in Casey's horse treats, and if I make her a mash or something. First of all, I don't want to go out and buy oats just to make treats - which I only do like four times a year, and then they will go bad - and second of all, I am not sure how they would cook in the oven.. But, yes, the natural/organic oats from the grocery store should be fine as a occasional treat.


----------



## charro (Nov 8, 2010)

We feed rolled oats as extra carbs when needed. There is no diff from department store oats.


----------



## mvinotime (Mar 5, 2010)

I use plain Quaker oats to make my horses' Christmas morning mash every year  He loves them! That is the only time he gets them but they do work fine.


----------

